# Low-latency patch for 2.4.26

## leftbas

Hey, y'all:

Can anyone tell me if kernel 2.4.26 has the low-latency patch applied to it? I'm going to be attempting to recreate my Cakewalk recording workstation with Gentoo 2004.2 and Rosegarden and I'm trying to get Jackit to work, but the docs say that the unpatched 2.4 kernel has problems with latency.

Or should I skip 2.4 altogether and move ahead to 2.6?

Any advice? Thanks!

----------

